# Jet Mini Lathe Just Died



## Mordi (Mar 22, 2013)

I purchased the lathe in July 2012. 

Worked fine for the last 3 hours. Turned it off.

Then, went to turn it on again and nothing happens - Just up and died!

Any ideas 

Mordi


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 22, 2013)

Look for the obvious first. Is there power to the outlet??? Plug something else in that outlet or if you have a voltage tester use it. Is the chord pluged in??? Does the switch make noise when you turn it on or is it not turning the lathe on??? If you feel confident open the speed controller if it has one and look for wire or wires that may have come off terminals. (make sure plug is out) Turn switch on and spin the headstock by hand and see if it starts. (again be careful in case it does start up) Just some of the obviuos things. It is still under warrenty after that and have it checked out. Good luck.


----------



## Jim15 (Mar 22, 2013)

Try cleaning the on/off switch with some compressed air. I had that problem once and that's what was wrong with mine.


----------



## dogcatcher (Mar 22, 2013)

The switch.


----------



## Jim Burr (Mar 22, 2013)

Switch and the yellow catch that inserts. Follow the power.


----------



## GoodTurns (Mar 22, 2013)

I started using a foot switch with my jet minis and all of my complaints went away.  makes life so much easier when you have a bottle of CA in one hand and a paper towel in the other...leave the machine switch on and step to turn on....life is good.  I had replaced three switches in two years before trying this.


----------



## hornet406 (Mar 23, 2013)

My Rikon is has a circuit card for the variable speed (don't know if you have one) and on it there is a small glass tube fuse.  Should be behind the panel on the power switch. Check to see if there is one and not blown.


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 23, 2013)

GoodTurns said:


> I started using a foot switch with my jet minis and all of my complaints went away. makes life so much easier when you have a bottle of CA in one hand and a paper towel in the other...leave the machine switch on and step to turn on....life is good. I had replaced three switches in two years before trying this.


 

Ohhhhhhhhh I would be leary on this setup. It may work for you but I would caution anyone trying this. That is an accident waiting to happen. Step on that pedal at the wrong time and bad things can happen. 

If anyone does try this do not use one of those speed control switches in conjunction with a electronic speed control lathe. You will burn the motor out. 

Those switches do get dirty and sometimes a shot of air will clean them. I found if you push in on the switch as you turn it on and off will clean the contacts and sometimes reset them as they have a tendency to jump out of track. Just an opinion.


----------



## Mordi (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks to all that responded.

I also suspect the switch - I will check it out in the morning. 

P.S . I looked at the schematic and I do not believe there is a fuse in this setup.

If it is the switch, I am hoping they can just send me a replacement -rather than shipping back the lathe to the service center 

Mordi


----------



## Emery (Mar 23, 2013)

Mordi said:


> Thanks to all that responded.
> 
> I also suspect the switch - I will check it out in the morning.
> 
> ...




If you have a warranty on the machine then get Jet involved. If not I have taken the switch out and cleaned it when I had the same issue. Machine still running great.


----------



## Garrett'sWoodworx (Mar 23, 2013)

If it turns out to be the switch, you can buy a replacement at Home Depot (My local Radio Shack didn't have one) and replace it in a few minutes for around $5.00.   It goes without saying to unplug the lathe before attempting this, but I will say it anyway because sometimes we forget these simple things!


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 23, 2013)

If you are suspecting the switch, try what I mentioned in my post. As you turn the switch on and off push in on the handle of the switch. Can not hurt to try.


----------



## RMayoIII (Mar 23, 2013)

when all else fails you could always resort to the time honored BF:hammer: method:biggrin:


----------



## PenMan1 (Mar 23, 2013)

If it is a Jet 1014VSI, I do suspect the switch. This little lathe is a work horse, but it DOES love switches. The good news is Home Depot has this switch in stock (it takes a SPST toggle switch with spade lugs) for less than $3. I'd buy 2


----------



## keandkafu (Mar 23, 2013)

It is the switch. I have had to take mine apart, clean it and put it back together 3 times now. Works for about 8-10 months between repairs. I never I'd replace it though. Maybe I'll do that net time. 

Kevin.


----------



## jscola (Mar 23, 2013)

*switch for lathe*

If the lathe is not too old jet might send you a new one no charge.  They did it for me


----------



## Mordi (Mar 23, 2013)

Thank You all again for your suggestions.

The collective brain trust of this forum is truly amazing!



jttheclockman said:


> If you are suspecting the switch, try what I mentioned in my post. As you turn the switch on and off push in on the handle of the switch. Can not hurt to try.


 
I followed the above recommendation and after 10-12 times of cycling the switch on and off, while at the same time pressing in on the switch, the lathe came back to life :biggrin:

Now, that the lathe is working again, I can get back to "business" and not have to work on the wife's projects all day 

This reminds me of a problem I had with a electric window in a car. Every so often, the window would not raise or lower, when I activated the window switch. The fix was to hold the switch and bang the door with my fist right above the door handle and eventually the window would operate.

Mordi


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 23, 2013)

Mordi said:


> Thank You all again for your suggestions.
> 
> The collective brain trust of this forum is truly amazing!
> 
> ...


 

Glad it worked out for you. Now you know the switch is suspect. You can pick one up as mentioned. You could also call Jet and yes they will send you one for free to replace. They know about this weak link. Otherwise that is a workhorse of a lathe. Just keep that tidbit in the back of the mind incase you run into it again. Just my opinion.


----------



## SteveG (Mar 23, 2013)

Welcome to the club! All who own a Jet Mini are club members, some just don't know it yet!


----------



## PenMan1 (Mar 23, 2013)

SteveG said:


> Welcome to the club! All who own a Jet Mini are club members, some just don't know it yet!



I used to turn quite a few pens on the Jet before I upgraded to the Delta. The 1014VSI IS a little work horse, but I averaged putting in three switches per year.

Good thing these switches are only a couple of bucks.


----------



## BrianG (Mar 23, 2013)

If you are having a problem with the switches failing from dust and it isn't a safety switch I would spend a bit more on the following two links.

Switch Cover

Switch


----------



## TellicoTurning (Mar 23, 2013)

Jim15 said:


> Try cleaning the on/off switch with some compressed air. I had that problem once and that's what was wrong with mine.



Second on cleaning the switch... it's a simple rocker switch and if the plastic switch tab that shifts the rocker is broken, or the little metal rocker has jumped out of it pin slots, you may only have to re-assemble the switch... mine is closed, so don't think you should get much more than just dust inside...


----------



## mikespenturningz (Mar 23, 2013)

PenMan1 said:


> SteveG said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to the club! All who own a Jet Mini are club members, some just don't know it yet!
> ...



With the number of pens you make I am surprised you don't go through more of them.. You have to admit you make a pile of them.


----------



## Mordi (Mar 25, 2013)

*Epilogue - Lathe Mini Lathe Switch*

If you have a warranty on the machine then get Jet involved. If not I have taken the switch out and cleaned it when I had the same issue. Machine still running great.[/quote]

Well,
Even though I got it running again thanks to the suggestions on this forum :tongue:, I called Jet to see what they would say. The Tech told me there are two sets of contacts on the switch and one set is not used to operate the switch. He told me to switch the wires to the other set of contacts and it should be good to go. (at least until that side takes goes out too )

Mordi


----------



## alphageek (Mar 25, 2013)

SteveG said:


> Welcome to the club! All who own a Jet Mini are club members, some just don't know it yet!



I must be a REALLY lucky member of the club, then!  I'm running on over 5 years on my Jet mini with no issue yet (knock on wood!!).


----------

